# ** GruvenParts.com - Adjustable TT Control Arms and Sway Bar Links (plus much more!!)



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

Received my control arm and sway bar link package last week and have yet to install them but quality is nice. The only thing I would love to see change is the small joint on the sway bar links that really should have a grease nipple despite their small size. 

The blue powdercoat finish is very thick and durable and will hold up to rain and snow without a doubt but the heim joints and their threaded portions seem very vulnerable to salt and snow and I think greasing the crap out of these is the only way you could ever get them to last more then a winter without seizeing. I think it would be good to state this on your site :thumbup:

Very satisfied with the the service these guys give, you can buy with your eyes closed!


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

Here are pictures of one side installed (started to rain so I could not finish)


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks nice, thats a clean car! 

The heims we're using are stainless so corrosion hasnt been and shouldnt be an issue. But yes, greasing them with a good syntheic is recommended 1x per oil change. 

We'll look into using greasable heim on the smaller 1 for our swaybar links. Tough to find a heim with a zirc fitting on it in that size. If it ever gives you trouble we will replace it free, just let me know. 

[email protected] 
www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lets see some other install pics !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Those front adjustable swaybar links are coming soon, I know I have been saying that for awhile! 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you guys coming out with metal dipstick tubes still?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thats a project which has been in works for a while now. Is this also a prob on Audi VR6?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I believe it's a universal VW problem of half of the dipstick tube being made of plastic...

I have a 1.8T so I'm not sure about the V6 TT


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Somebody check their TT, this is 1st Ive heard of TT oil dipstick tubes breaking, but the VW 1.8T engine uses a really cheap plastic funnel so perhaps Audis got stuck with them too?


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

The dipstick tube is just flimsy. When they break, it's at the bottom where the splined plastic anchors itself to the steel stub coming out of the bottom end. I am sure that if you make an initial batch of 20-30 tubes they would be gone right away (this dipstick tube is the same for mk4's and they would be your customers as well so you wouldn't be limited to the tt)

I was even thinking of getting a few made on my own: a splined billet bottom with a pressed-in steel dipstick tube would make sense. Maybe 1 or 2 small allen bolts at the bottom to lock it to the steel piece on the bottom end. 

Make these soon so I don't have to!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Send me an email with more details on this.

We can make you your design free of charge, you can try it out and see if you like it.

If it works we can release it to everyone.

Thanks

[email protected]
www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

I just replaced mine, fotki is down so no pics of mine. But they do fail at the metal connection point, not sure if it's from heat or not, left side in the pic. My bottom end was like chewing gum. The OEM goes for about 10 bucks, other cheap replacements go for less. Since it's a cheap part, not much room for profit.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd be one of your first customers as well on the billet oil dipstick (like I said above)

Sadly I don't have CAD skills or else I'd get working on a model for you. I do know a few people that do though, what format or CNC program would you like this written in?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We work primarily in Catia V5 and Solidworks.

The trick to that Mk4 oil tube is that its bent so it needs to be 2 peice. It gets quite expensive.

What would you guys say is the upper limit to what you would pay for an unbreakable billet version of that?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We now offer complete VR6 crack pipe kits, everything you need to complete the job!

We can customize your complete repair kit to include anything you want, just give us a call or email for final quote.

:thumbup::thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* The Control Arms and Sway End Links Are IN STOCK 10/5/2010 *

Sorry for the slight shipping delays, but we've built stock up and are ready to go. Call or email with any questions.

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3!* 


 
* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 * 


Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 


Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B (1J0-505-466B).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> We work primarily in Catia V5 and Solidworks.
> 
> The trick to that Mk4 oil tube is that its bent so it needs to be 2 peice. It gets quite expensive.
> 
> What would you guys say is the upper limit to what you would pay for an unbreakable billet version of that?


 $30:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Probably a very obvious answer: Since the endlinks are adjustable, do they effectively give you an adjustable rear swaybar?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

You can adjust the pick up angle on the rear sway bar. This ensures that the linkage arm is connected perpendicular (@ 90 degrees) to the swaybar. This is very important for proper handling of a lowered car.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi and VW Washer Fluid Cap*

Ditch the ugly blue washer fluid cap (or half tennis ball if you’re really ghetto) with one of these slick billet aluminum 6061-T651 versions. 

Ours are CNC machined for a perfect fit and can be ordered in a variety of colors and finishes – including anodized or highly polished. Simply remove the old cap and press fit this one right into the washer tank. 

This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-955-455 (1K0955455), 1H0-955-455 (1H0955455), and fits nearly every VW and Audi in existence. So, there’s no excuse to rock the half tennis ball anymore!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I really like those. I think they have been added to my Christmas wish list:laugh:. Keep up with the awesome parts:thumbup:


----------



## kaidoi (Aug 17, 2010)

Would you have pictures of the clear and black anodized fluid caps? Thanks


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

kaidoi said:


> Would you have pictures of the clear and black anodized fluid caps? Thanks












Clear above










Satin above










Matt Black Sorry car a mess


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*control arms*

I love that color are you going to make that color change??????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do they have WW on all of them?


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes the only one that does not is the High Polished it was realized that some TT'ers did not like the 

WW for Windshield Washer and that is why they are so much less as the normal price is $34.99 and that was discounted from the MSRP of $40.00

They are solid billet 6061t aluminum CNC / tested the same as the High Gloss many have sold as there are none here in the States or overseas that have Gloss Black not shown , Matt Black ect.
anywhere. I do not know if this is going to be run again but if it is it will be domed and no lettering of any kind.

Sorry about that but like I said many have sold and everyone has been very happy with it....


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Black Gruven Arms in Alabama*

Hey Paul. I finally lowered the Blue 225 that I ran at TGPR with your Corrado. It's got Hotchkiss F&R sway bars now, H&R springs and SPC camber adjusters front and your arms rear. I need a rematch with that Corrado now  I'll be at Barber with it next weekend. It feels really good on street. Can't wait to track it. Didn't know about your headlight leveler clamp but FWIW a Ford truck universal joint bolt works perfect! Sorry about covering your jazz blue paint. BUT-- I think black looks better. Didn't get a decal with mine but if you have a couple I'll advertise for you with the TT croud I track with. ( I'll do that anyway)
J Patterson
Alabama


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like a fine group of German engineering right there:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

More pics of the white one with the Votex and OSIR fenders! umpkin:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> More pics of the white one with the Votex and OSIR fenders! umpkin:


x2 I just noticed that


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

it is nice to be able to meet up and do a run with people with the same interest where does this group meet up at and is it a invite only???


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

J Patterson said:


> Hey Paul. I finally lowered the Blue 225 that I ran at TGPR with your Corrado. It's got Hotchkiss F&R sway bars now, H&R springs and SPC camber adjusters front and your arms rear. I need a rematch with that Corrado now  I'll be at Barber with it next weekend. It feels really good on street. Can't wait to track it. Didn't know about your headlight leveler clamp but FWIW a Ford truck universal joint bolt works perfect! Sorry about covering your jazz blue paint. BUT-- I think black looks better. Didn't get a decal with mine but if you have a couple I'll advertise for you with the TT croud I track with. ( I'll do that anyway)
> J Patterson
> Alabama




Great to hear from you John. The TT looks amazing as always. Ive been getting more into them lately, perhaps I will pick 1 up and really give you a run. I doubt it would be much of a match up at this point!

For those that dont know, that blue TT hauls around the track -- I found this out 1st hand. Hope to get out there again soon.

And no I dont mind changing color on the bars, they look very nice. Send me an email with address, I'll send a few stickers out.

Take care!!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

wow, amazing how this just magically worked its way to the top! i'll be ordering soon, and i'm sure i'll be happy with the quality!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> wow, amazing how this just magically worked its way to the top! i'll be ordering soon, and i'm sure i'll be happy with the quality!


Let us know, everything is in stock 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey is there an eta on these?








Some of the other guys and I were wondering if we could get a group buy together also?
Thank you


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will check on status and report back soon as I hear more. I think those are due in this week.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I will check on status and report back soon as I hear more. I think those are due in this week.


Awesome:thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Let us know, everything is in stock
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com


Got them in today (did uppers and lowers), installed them today! Thanks for everything guys!! They look great, Awesome quality! Alignment tom! we'll see how everything goes!

I'll make sure to recommend ya to everyone!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Great to hear, lets see some install pics, see if your ride looks better than Johns ! 





A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Got them in today (did uppers and lowers), installed them today! Thanks for everything guys!! They look great, Awesome quality! Alignment tom! we'll see how everything goes!
> 
> I'll make sure to recommend ya to everyone!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ooo-- think I might grab a washer cap in black to replace that broken blue junk


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Great to hear, lets see some install pics, see if your ride looks better than Johns !


had some trouble during alignment, spoke with paul on the phone and we'll be getting everything fixed no problems. It's great to see a company stand behind their products 100%. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More install and track pics please !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some billet goodies


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Any Holiday Special Pricing??


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

For those wanting to order more than 1 part, email me and let me know. Im sure we can work out a holiday discount 

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TT/R32 control arms will be back in stock 1/5/2011. :thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

so buying 2 sets will let you complete each side? 1 set would only complete half of each side? 


thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

1 set (2 arms) will allow you to replace just the lower arm on each side. 1 set will allow for camber adjustment only. 

2 sets (4 arms) will allow you to replace both the upper and lower arms on each side. 2 sets will allow for both camber AND toe adjustment. 

For any drops greater than 0.5 inches, 2 sets is recommended as toe must also be adjusted.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> 1 set (2 arms) will allow you to replace just the lower arm on each side. 1 set will allow for camber adjustment only.
> 
> 2 sets (4 arms) will allow you to replace both the upper and lower arms on each side. 2 sets will allow for both camber AND toe adjustment.
> 
> For any drops greater than 0.5 inches, 2 sets is recommended as toe must also be adjusted.


 
Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Now You Can Choose from Jazz Blue or High Gloss Black Powdercoat Finish !!* 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! * 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N). 

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on! 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes!
EDIT: holy expensive


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Edit : holy unbreakable !


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Edit : holy unbreakable !


 :sly: :laugh:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The best billet pipe you can get, in stock ready to go!





GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALL TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi TT LED Alarm Rings*

We’re proud to release these LED Alarm rings made from 6061-T651 aluminum. These come 2 to a set and are anodized in a variety of colors to provide a subtle and yet customized look for your interior. 

This product fits 00-06 TT 180 and 225 HP with 1.8T engines


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi TT Alarm Motion Sensor Cover Plate*

Dress up the interior of your Audi TT with this trick billet aluminum TT engraved alarm sensor cover from GruvenParts.com.

This product installs over your boring alarm sensor cover in the headliner of your TT and ads an instant engraved / brushed aluminum accent which matches the existing Audi cabin accents. 

An absolute must have for those seeking that extra interior bling! 

This product fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT with alarm motion sensor located by the reading lights (as shown in pic). Installs by simple application of 3M double side tape (not included).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you guys want ? Email, PM, or post please

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> What other parts do you guys want ? Email, PM, or post please
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com


How about some billet front Control arms for the 225 TTQ? I swear ive mentioned it before..? Im sure if they are boxed in, they would be plenty strudy. that would be a nice "big ticket" item for you guys.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

That is an excellent suggestion and we are considering. How many TT drivers are looking for adjustable front lower CA's ? 

We are now working on A4 1.8T rear adjustable control arms and they are actually very similar to the TT fronts. So it wouldnt be a stretch for us to design those as well. Chime in if you would be interested :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I would definitley be interseted. They wouldnt need to be adjustable. Just offer them as an alternative to removing your stock arms in order to replace bushings. If you really wanted them to be a huge hit, replicate the holy grail MKI TT control arms (pre-recall). You might even be able to offer them with upgraded bushings. That would be HUGE in the TT world. Also with the MKwhatever VW guys, as i hear our front controll arms are pretty sought after. Making them out of billet aluminum would make people drool on themselves. They might need to boxed in a little to make them sturdy, but the end result would be SIIIIIIIIICK! And if you make them, I will require a deep discount for my contribution:laugh: (calling the patent office right now..)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lol....that is if the price is right


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> lol....that is if the price is right


 considering the MKI arms are next to impossible to find, These would be worth saving up for. Especially if they came plug and play with your choice of bushings. You could do a low end model with OE bushings, and an option with powerflex front and rear with rose jointed in rear spot for racing applications.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

YES!!! Package deal with front, 2 rears and end links! :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

with in the next 2-3 weeks ill be putting in an order on 1 set of LCA for my tt...


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Got all four arms in the mail today, these are absolutely stunning in person! Can't wait to get them installed! 

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*gruven ?*

where is my free set of four ???????


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Niiiiiice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com

*Our TT/R32 + A4/Passat Adjustable control arms are now available fully booted for extreme environments. *


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*



* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Pics of them booted ? Excellent idea! 

You guys still thinking about doing front control arms? Please say yes..(you'll do VERY well with a product like that).


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> You guys still thinking about doing front control arms? Please say yes..(you'll do VERY well with a product like that).



THIS

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Who can help us with an adjustable version of the front control arms? We can build them however you guys want, using metal or poly bushings, and with PTFE booted heims. We need an OEM control arm to base measurements off of. If you can help, chime in, or email :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Who can help us with an adjustable version of the front control arms? We can build them however you guys want, using metal or poly bushings, and with PTFE booted heims. We need an OEM control arm to base measurements off of. If you can help, chime in, or email :thumbup:


Now your talkin! Not sure whats the best way of doing this.. Im not even sure you can find MKI arms anymore. But im sure you could find MKII arms and take your measurements with the MKI emulators or have someone measure the MKI for you. Something bilet and shiney would be SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

front control arms shiny sweet indeed but one can only dream of paying for them

but I am game.......


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Let me know when your having a sale :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.gruvenparts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock ready to ship asap. Choose fully booted or not. :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are back in stock (in super gloss black) and ready to go!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I would like to hear your response to this thread more than seeing you bump your control arms. I was ready to order upper and lowers untill I saw this. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5296472-Gruven-Control-Arms-anyone-experience-this....


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> I would like to hear your response to this thread more than seeing you bump your control arms. I was ready to order upper and lowers untill I saw this.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5296472-Gruven-Control-Arms-anyone-experience-this....


X2 after I got my ST's shipped from HPA I've been hunting for some CA's. the above thread makes me leary...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm a little scared to look at mine


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for notifying me of that thread, it is the 1st time Ive heard of it. Response posted and Im eager to help get all issues resolved, count on it! 

You are not going to find a company with better customer service than gruvenparts.com


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Thanks for notifying me of that thread, it is the 1st time Ive heard of it. Response posted and Im eager to help get all issues resolved, count on it!
> 
> You are not going to find a company with better customer service than gruvenparts.com


Gruven on point:thumbup: Thaks dude. 
And how are those front control arms coming?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Working with a person on the fronts, stay tuned for development there :thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*have my stuff mounted now here is a look*























































l8r.. Paul...... hope all ends up in your favor......


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pics as always :thumbup::thumbup: 

GruvenParts.com is happy to sell all of those products, check the Audi section of our site. 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are BACK IN STOCK!!*


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include Teflon lined heim joints and bulletproof welds *with optional super durable dust boots *for extreme environments! Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all orders. We are caught up, please call me direct if any questions about your order!

:thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include Teflon lined heim joints and bulletproof welds *with optional super durable dust boots *for extreme environments! Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! * 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N). 

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on! 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages* 

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt 

 
* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*double bump for looks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











yeah baby....................


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include Teflon lined heim joints and bulletproof welds *with optional super durable dust boots *for extreme environments! Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Hey Paul---- There is interest in a Nice Tow hook (FIA style) that fits the threads on the TT*

Just sayin  Stainless with a red painted hoop would be cool.

(I'd want 2 )


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

John can you send us an OEM version to measure, or sketch out how you want it made?

Email me, I will get you some freebies if you can try it out 

[email protected]

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Working on the front adjustable swaybar links now. Will update  

These will provide similar needed adjustment for lowered TT/R32 vehicles and replace p/n 

P/N 1J0-411-315D (1J0411315D) and P/N 1J0-411-316D (1J0411316D) 


www.GruvenParts.com 
:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best control arms on the market !




GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*For what it's worth--- This is a Gruven equipped car*

with SPC camber adj bushings at front and Gruven Adj control arms at rear, Hotchkiss Sport tubular sway bars front and rear and Defcon 2 lower control arm bushings, Koni Yellows and H&R Sport Springs.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice !

Great to see people actually using these cars for how they are intended. I feel bad for all those cars you beat up on, John


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*BUMP*

Bump for excellent products and continued support of vwvortex


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys, we have the blue in stock, gloss black coming back into stock this week. Thanks for all patience. We have shipped all orders except 1 for control arms.

I will update in a few days once the gloss blacks come back in 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

beeyond said:


> Bump for excellent products and continued support of vwvortex


Much thanks ! 

Working on those front swaybar links now ... stay tuned !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for more billet parts!





GruvenParts.com said:


> *24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer::snowcool:


----------

